# THREAD DE LOS BALCONES DE CAJON



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

jajaja, pucha voy a tener que tomarle foto, pero primero saco un seguro de vida y luego me averiguo la direccion exacta, ya he pasado mas de un susto tomando fotos por alli.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> ese balcon abierto al q se refiere el rimense es tambien republicano (1821-1870)


Has averiguado informacion acerca de ese balcon, ponlo pes, porfa.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ok, ve con el ejercito en portatropas, pero estas obligado a sacar esas fotos !


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

sip ese seguro es el mas grande de lima pero no del peru lol... preguntale a alguien que sepa como of course yo


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> Has averiguado informacion acerca de ese balcon, ponlo pes, porfa.



en terminos generales, un balcon corrido (por ejm de esas dimensiones) pertenece a esa epoca..........segun lo que tu describes


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> en terminos generales, un balcon corrido (por ejm de esas dimensiones) pertenece a esa epoca..........segun lo que tu describes


Pensaba que habias indagado por la web, jeje, asi pos si.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

plop


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Claro en barrios Altos esta el mas largo de todo el Peru, tiene 140 metros de largo, pero no se le puede sacar fotos, la zona es bravaza.


Tienes que encontrar o tomar fotos, ese balcón debe aparecer en este thread de todas maneras.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> Pensaba que habias indagado por la web, jeje, asi pos si.



por web no, anduve por la biblioteca nacional en Lima buscando info al respecto y ahi hay de todo..........


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Hablan de Lambayeque?


si esa es la casa logia.. muy simple pero con mucha historia


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Hablan de Lambayeque?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bueno, faltan tus fotos rimense !!!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Hablan de Lambayeque?


Impresionante ese balcón, una verdadera vereda aérea.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

si, cierto se ve inmenso !!!! ahora solo falta comparar al del rimac


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Claro en barrios Altos esta el mas largo de todo el Peru, tiene 140 metros de largo, pero no se le puede sacar fotos, la zona es bravaza.


Bajopontino: vale la pena que te sacrifiques por el foro!    Te recordaremos con cariño!!! Hasta le podríamos poner tu nombre al foro! En lugar de Incascrapers podría llamarse Bajopontinoscrapers! Claro, siempre y cuando tomes la foto!!!!  

Mentira, choche!!! No vale la pena arriesgarse tanto. Esa zona es de temer.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

jajaja, de hecho lo voy a tomar, pero no se la direccion exacta, ir a caminar por alli buscando una direccion es mas peligroso aun, tendra que ser un fin de semana cuando tenga tiempo.

La de Lambayeque se ve bonito.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

La arquitectura mudejar que es la versiòn española del arte musulmàn se aprecia tambièn en las islas canarias, miren estos balcones










Balcones de Valetta en Malta










PERUANOS 
CASA OSAMBELA (super repetido jajajaja pero vale para comparar)









PALACIO ARZOBISPAL


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

vane, hay ejemplares en guayas?????


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

BALCONES DEL CALLAO

Calle Independencia hacia Adolfo King









CONSTITUCIÒN Y MILLER









CONSTITUCIÒN

















ESPALDA DE LA IGLESIA MATRIZ









BALCON EN REHABILITACIÒN









CALLAO ANTIGUO


















BALCON SOBRE EL RECOERDADO RESTAURANTE ROVIRA









TERRIBLE AMPUTACIÒN DEL EXTRAORDINARIO LOCAL DE LA MUNICIPALIDAD DEL CALLO (no entiendo la razòn)


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

wow, Callao tambien tiene sus joyas escondidas, y claro, un tanto descuidadas..........buen aporte vane !


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El balcòn guayaquileño es diferente al peruano, responde mas su diseño al clima, tiene persianas y es abierto. Ya que la temperatura en esta ciudad obscila entre 26 a 40 grados dependiendo de la època del año y obvio por la lluvia. Son balcones sostenidos por arcos que forman unos pórticos a cada lado de la calle, bajo los cuales se desplazan los transeúntes. Este tipo de arquitectura es única y proviene del ingenio “criollo guayaquileño” de encontrar protección contra la lluvia y el sol, cosa que aún llama la atención.

Algunos son de madera y otros de hierro forjado muy popular esto ùltimo en el siglo 19. Pero lo que si es el denominador comùn es el color. Siempre pintados de colores alegres y fuertes, muy tropicales.

(A por cierto, todos los balcones representativos han sido regenerados por el municipio y muchos de ellos rescatados)











































Vista interior









Zona turìstica y recreaciòn de època


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bastante agradables y coloridos, desconocia estos detalles en Guayaquil !


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

en otra ciudades los balcones son mas simples

ejem: ayacucho










pero en esta ciudad tambien le he visto un balcon de estilo notable pero no tengo la foto o la voy a buscar la casa se llama jauregui y segun mi libro es una de las que tiene mejor conservacion (colonial)


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

En Tumbes hay esta casa....que no la remodelan, pero si lo hicieran quedaria bien chevere. La Biblioteca tambien creo que es un ejemplo de balcones en Tumbes....y son parecidos a los de Guayaquil.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

pues yo no veo balcones ene stas ultimas fotos...veo ventanas con persianas verticales...pero nada mas


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*BALCON EN PLAZA DE ARMAS*










*BALCONES EN MUNICIPALIDAD DE LIMA*


















































*PALACIO ARZOBISPAL*










*PALACIO DE OSAMBELA*










*CASA DE PILATOS*










*OTROS BALCONES EN EL CENTRO*














































































Un poco feito este último, pero todavía está ahí.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

yo tengo un cd de la catolica....solo sobre edificios antiguos del centor historico...con fotos que han sido rescatadas y arregladas para aumentar la calidad, y tambien fotos contemporaneas...pero no se donde carajo esta jajajaja


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Búscalo, pues, carajo! Jajajaja!!! Si tienes bastantes fotos, hazte un thread especial sobre ese tema.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

recuerdo que las fotos estaban en formato especial..osea..era un programa grafico..asi que nose si pueda hacerme con las fotos individuales....pero lo voy a buscar para probar


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*MAS BALCONES DEL CENTRO DE LIMA*


















Este es un balcón totalmente simple, sin el menor adorno.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*BALCON EN CASONA HACIENDA EL OLIVAR*


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*BALCONES CUSQUEÑOS*
(No son muchos, pero son)


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*BALCON DEL CALLAO*


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

bueno...resultaron ser 126 fotos de balcones....asi que estoy que me la paso editandolas para poder colgarlas en la red...asi que seguro en un par de dias ya lo tengo listo


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

No problem. Te esperamos. Qué tal cantidad de fotos!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Los balcones Limeños son unicos, que belleza.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Disculpen

El motivo del thread fue para poner fotos de balcones de CAJON...por ahi vi una foto de un edificio viejo en Tumbes...balcones de cajon solamente por favor. 

Despues hare otro thread de balcones a secas y ahi podremos postear esas fotos.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Si don Bruno Roselli viviera....


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

eso mismo pense yo....como siempre desviaron el tema....ya mañana pongo todos los balcones d lima q salen en el disco..las fotos son pequeñas...pero porque las editadas son tan enormes que no hallo forma de editarlas para crearlas en jpg..el disco solo trae 1 archivo, que es el autorun..y despues es todo software..no hay carpeta con imagenes..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Chambea Bratzo, hazlo por el foro.


----------

